# Haiku Corner



## oriecat (May 29, 2004)

It's been a while, huh, Manda? 


I ain't no writer
I got no stories to tell
Words fail me blank blank



Truth swirls around me
Clawing my eyes for answers
Leaving me open



Can it be, for sooth,
that the mouse deserves life too?
And the cat said no.


----------



## vonnagy (May 31, 2004)

> Can it be, for sooth,
> that the mouse deserves life too?
> And the cat said no.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 4, 2004)

Fridays rock my world
The weekend awaits me. will
the day ever end? 



Grumbling, pissed and
ready to kill, screw you all
just leave me alone



Quit f*cking it up!
Why can't you do anything
right? Managers.  Grrr.  :x


----------



## manda (Jun 4, 2004)

hahaha Min!

your haiku is always fabulous.

nose won't stop sniffling
beanie holding my head in
patient i am not


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 14, 2004)

I feel my way 'round
it is silent in the dark
the chemicals smell.



T max one hundred
nine min in D seven six
my favorite film.


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2004)

I sit here, waiting
For "Life: Part II" to begin
Part I is over.

Will I be ready....?
All the challenges await
- and oh, I want them.


----------



## oriecat (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey! Nice, both of you!  
I really like your haikus.
Keep em' coming please. 


I hereby declare
all replies in this thread shall
be in haiku form.


----------



## terri (Jun 15, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Hey! Nice, both of you!
> I really like your haikus.
> Keep em' coming please.
> 
> ...



Oh, I must protest
That is WAY too much trouble
I will let you down.....


----------



## vonnagy (Jun 17, 2004)

not quite sure about how haikus are suppose to work but I just thought of this one:

furry puppies wag their tails
in colourful sunset poses
only if ksmattfish approves

:mrgreen:


----------



## manda (Jun 17, 2004)

mark nagy is hot
his photographs inspi-re
so does his tooshie


----------



## oriecat (Jun 17, 2004)

haiku is a po-
-em with seventeen sylla-
-bles, five, seven, five


----------



## terri (Jun 17, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> haiku is a po-
> -em with seventeen sylla-
> -bles, five, seven, five



Now, that was perfect
I hope Mark understands it
I fear he is slow

 :twisted:


----------



## oriecat (Jun 17, 2004)

kiwi and kiwi
both juicy and delicious
a man and his fruit


----------

